
Lugg (YC S15), an App for On-Demand, Short-Distance Moves, Raises $3.8M - kreutz
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/26/lugg-an-app-for-on-demand-short-distance-moves-raises-3-8-million/
======
TheBiv
Sounds like a great product!

I wonder what the app plans to do about insurance? Say if they move a TV and
the TV gets cracked during the duration of the trip.

~~~
seanmccann
They'd just get an insurance policy as a fallback but probably just buy the
customer a new TV and make sure the mover is more careful next time.

------
joesmo
This is a great idea. The last time a company with this idea appeared on HN,
some people complained that it wouldn't work for insurance reasons, but that
doesn't seem to have been a major factor yet in any of these uber-type
industries at any type of scale. That is rather surprising, actually.

------
bliti
Could this service be used to pickup things from the home depot? Say 20 cement
packs, a pallet of cinder blocks and some wood? Or is it for consumers only?

